# Ate a piece of his puppy pad...



## Conan and Apollo

My husband usually works out of his house during the daytime. This week he's traveling for work. For now since Apollo is not completely potty trained I keep him and Conan gated off in one area when they are alone. (Which is hardly ever!).. Anyhow, I came home from work and noticed one of the puppy pads was missing, I looked around and found it on top of my bed with a little tiny whole chewed out of it. =( Apollo must have carried it and started to chew it. He seems fine, playing and eating. I'm just worried he might have digested some part of the puppy pad? No more puppy pads, only newspaper!

Conan and Apollo's Mommy


----------



## littlepeanut

I hope Apollo is okay







. Peanut did that before too. I was freaking out and I actually looked for the little tiny piece of blue plastic backing from the pad. He pooed it out the next day. You could try a pee pad frame. That's what I used when the toy of the month was the pee pad. I would find that thing everywhere except where I put it...


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

Brink has chewed up many a wee pad and has been fine....he has torn them into such little pieces that there was no way for me to tell how much, if any, he had eaten....I am sure he will be fine! He will probably poo it out like Littlepeanut said.  Good luck!


----------



## kodie

Kodie has done this when he was younger. Kodie was just fine.... like everyone said your baby will just poo it out if a piece was eaten.







If its a BIG piece... i dunno if that would cause a problem...


----------



## sheila2182

> _Originally posted by tlunn_@Jun 2 2005, 06:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink has chewed up many a wee pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67930*


[/QUOTE]
Cause your mean and leave him alone and dont take him to the ball park.There Brink I stood up for ya baby


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom

> _Originally posted by sheila2182+Jun 2 2005, 09:20 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> <!--QuoteBegin-tlunn
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _
> 
> 
> 
> @Jun 2 2005, 06:37 AM
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brink has chewed up many a wee pad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67930*
Click to expand...

Cause your mean and leave him alone and dont take him to the ball park.There Brink I stood up for ya baby















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=67980
[/B][/QUOTE]









You should have seen him pouting this morning in the babysitters lab when I was leaving for summer school!!! *Pitiful!!!!*









Yes, chewing up wee pads is Brink's way of saying he is ticked off at me!







I will take it over peeing/pooping on stuff!


----------



## puppylucy

your baby should be ok







if you dont see any in the poo in a few days, maybe you should call your vet just to be on the safe side


----------

